# SKYLINE FAQ - New users look here first.



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Ok, here is the first draft of the Skyline FAQ, many thanks to GTRlux for his time and effort.

If you are a new user, please read this section for answers to the most basic questions

If anybody has any further input, please pm me.

thanks

Mook


-*THE GTR.CO.UK BASIC FAQ*-
--------------------------------------------------------------

What are the differences between GTS, GTS-t, GTR etc?

Nissan Skyline - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

--------------------------------------------------------------

How can you tell the differences between the V-Spec and Non V-Spec models?

Vspec and Non Vspec differences

--------------------------------------------------------------

The differences between the R32 GTS-T and R32 GTS-4 . . .
AutoSpeed - Pre-Owned Performance - Nissan Skyline R32 GTS-t
AutoSpeed - Unknown Warrior - Skyline GTS4

--------------------------------------------------------------

Identify V-Spec vehicles by the Model Code: R32

Help with Identification on Vspec cars

--------------------------------------------------------------

What is the container in the boot that is full of fluid?

Fluid resevoir in the Boot

--------------------------------------------------------------

Where can I get my Skyline insured?

... and what to tell my agent? LOL 

Insurance help

What do I tell the insurance representative when I call?

--------------------------------------------------------------

How much boost can the standard ceramic turbochargers take?

Boosty Boosty Boost Boost!

More boost information

--------------------------------------------------------------

How much boost can the standard engine internals take?

Yet more lovely boost

--------------------------------------------------------------

How much boost from N1s turbochargers?

There is a theme developing here 

--------------------------------------------------------------

What does it cost to run a Skyline (R32,33,34 GTR)?

Running Costs

Running Costs II

--------------------------------------------------------------

When are the service intervals (R33)?

Servicing, the life blood of any engine

--------------------------------------------------------------


How do I do an oil change on the RB26?
http://www.mookistar.com/RB26DETT Oil filter removal and Engine oil replacement.doc

--------------------------------------------------------------


How do I change the Brake pads?
http://www.mookistar.com/gtrfaq/brakepads.doc


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Body differences, codes etc:

Nissan Skyline (used, imported, new): Pics, Specs, Performance

--------------------------------------------------------------

R34 GTR parts on an R34 GTT Skyline:

Info on part interchangeability, gosh big word!

--------------------------------------------------------------

Correct wheel off-set for the R33 (18 inch wheel):

Wheel Offsets

--------------------------------------------------------------

19 inch wheels on an R33 Skyline:

Can it be done? Do I want to do it? Here is some info

--------------------------------------------------------------

Nissan Paint codes:

Paint Codes

--------------------------------------------------------------

Limited Edition R34 GTR Midnight Purple Colour:

Midnight Purple on a R34? Really?

--------------------------------------------------------------

Buying a Skyline:
-what to look for:

Some buying guides and helpful checks

--------------------------------------------------------------

The Hicas / no Hicas thread :

Hicas or Not?

--------------------------------------------------------------

Sometimes my GTR 'skips / wobbles / tramps' at the back end:

Sometimes my GTR has rear end wobbles, but hey don't we all !

--------------------------------------------------------------

Octane Booster in your Skyline: Good, Bad or Just plain ugly?

The Legendary Octane Booster Thread

--------------------------------------------------------------

Twin Turbos or Big Singles?

Turbochargers: Big bad singles or cool little twins:

--------------------------------------------------------------

Seen a cheap Skyline on Ebay... seems too good to be true?
eBay.co.uk Guides - JAPANESE IMPORT BUYING GUIDE
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/68909-cheap-skyline-ebay.html?posted=1#post617384


--------------------------------------------------------------
Which oil should I use?
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/3...il-do-you-use-your-skyline.html?highlight=oil

--------------------------------------------------------------

All you need to know about Oil
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/70618-all-you-need-know-about-oil.html?highlight=oil

--------------------------------------------------------------

How to use the FOR SALE SAFELY.
Forum admin do not recommend the purchasing of good from newly registered members.
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/70490-message-trusty-skyline.html


--------------------------------------------------------------

WANT A WORKSHOP MANUAL?

All Skyline ECU Pinouts for all R32, R33 & R34 and GTST, GTT & GTR r34gtt.net

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

All Skyline PowerFC Part Numbers for the ECU, Boost Controller and Hand Commander


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

R31 RB30E Workshop Manual (Full English version)
[url=http://www.skyline.se/dokument/[/url]
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

R32 All Types Engine Only Manual (Full English version)
[url=http://www.skyline.se/dokument/[/url]
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

R32GTR Workshop Manual (Full English version)
[url=http://www.skyline.se/dokument/[/url]
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

R33 All Types Engine Only Manual (Full English version)
[url=http://www.skyline.se/dokument/[/url]
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

R34GTT Workshop Manual ( English version )
[url=http://www.skyline.se/dokument/[/url]
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

R33GTST Tracking settings
[url=http://www.skyline.se/dokument/[/url]
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

R34 Manuals
[url]http://cyrilthomas.pesant.free.fr/R34%20Scheduled%20Maintenance%20Handbook.pdf

http://cyrilthomas.pesant.free.fr/R34 Service Manual supplement 1.pdf

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


R34GTT Tracking settings
r34gtt.net

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Power ratings for Various Turbos

r34gtt.net

and here.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/76737-turbo-power-rating-chart.html?posted=1#post689805

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

fuelfilter link
Anthony McGrath - GTROC tutorials - fuelfilter

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

coilpacks:
Anthony McGrath - GTROC tutorials - coilpacks

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

electric window motor/mech-arm thingy
Anthony McGrath - GTROC tutorials - electric window motor


---------------------------------------------------------------------------


Boost gauge failing to register boost?
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/76960-0-boost-reading-but-car-boosting.html



............................................................................................................

Solution for Poor R32 Radio Reception.
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/94463-cure-bad-radio-reception-r32.html?posted=1#post867761



................................................................................................................


Correct Tyre Pressures.
What's my correct tyre pressure?


................................................................................................................

Need to troubleshoot oxygen sensors?

I've been in trouble with o2 sensors myself and I wrote a step by step guide to diagnose o2 sensors : http://wardiz.over-blog.com/article-34295259.html


thanks to Wardiz for this

...............................................................................................................




IF ANY OF THE LINKS ARE BROKEN, TRY HERE.

http://www.gtrpwr.com/filedb


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Mook, the oil change guide link isn't working. 

Any ideas?

Cheers bud.

Ben


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

HOW COME THIS IS NOT A STICKY ANYMORE??

Edit: ok, now i get it. There's a link to this thread in the "important thread links" sticky.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

:wavey: 

anyone got another link to it? just want to make sure i get it 100% right


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I think that link was to a PDF on the old (when Joss Ellis owned it) site that Glen/Senna/AK47 did years ago. Joss' site has recently been defunked.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Best I could find.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/60898-oil-change-guide.html?highlight=oil+change


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Cheers moley, exactly how i thought (its no different to any other car lol)

Just wondering if there is a specific torque for the sump nut and i presume the filter is just hand tight?

Can the mods delete these posts please (after i get a reply LOL)

Cheers

Ben


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi, work shop manual ecu pin outs thread for all ranges is not working. Desparatley need the ecu pin out for the r34 gtr vspec, even better, if someone could supply info/diagrams for the r34 gtr vspec electrical wiring, the whole shabbang! thanks in advance.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Differences between internal and external wastegates


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

lol just looked at this thread - didn't realise those tutorials I put on my site were sticky'd here hehehe!

good thread - loooooaaaaadddss of info for 1st time buyers there


----------



## willfal (Apr 21, 2003)

I have clicked on R33 engine manual and and i just get a page with sponcored listings like something i would get if searching google etc.

In fact any link which relates to that site "r34gtt.net" none of the links give any info at all.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

try this link

Dokument


----------



## willfal (Apr 21, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> try this link
> 
> Dokument



Thanks , 
Will keep that one:thumbsup:


----------



## TURBO_T (Mar 24, 2008)

nice post been helpfull if u need some webspace 2 store this stuff on let me no i have loads spare


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Oil change document link updated

New Brake pad replacement guide


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

SmigzyGTR said:


> Differences between internal and external wastegates


Ben,
It might be my PC, but this link seems to be u/s.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Differences between internal and external wastegates

PowerFC FAQ - Great guide to the Apexi ECU

Link should work now Ian


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

R33 Headlight removal guide

Now your famous Roger.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Is there an R34GTR buyers guide anywhere? Haven't found it despite different searches.


----------



## z-tune34 (Jan 9, 2009)

Many thank's for this thread!!! :clap:


----------



## icydude (Nov 15, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> IF ANY OF THE LINKS ARE BROKEN, TRY HERE.
> 
> GTRPWR Forums - Downloads


old link stopped working


----------



## renrut (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi just a noob here looking for info on Skyline GTRs (contemplating buying one) but none of the linkys seem to work :-(

Looking for info on running costs and insurance and also how to spot a pukka GTR from a GTS-T, most seem to be tarted up GTS-Ts...

Thanks in advance


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Links do seem to be a bit broken.

Simple differences: GTR has RB26 engine (says it on front), and awd (check front driveshafts).

Other differences vary depending which model (R32/R33/R34) you're talking about.


----------



## renrut (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks.

I wasn't sure if it would say on the engine or not. I tried doing a search for buyers guides but couldn't find anything meaningful


----------



## davidr32gtr (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for this.


----------



## TheMinel (Jun 12, 2011)

a lot of the links don't seem to work


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

A lot of the above links need updating as they don't work anymore!


----------



## daveym_sir (Nov 14, 2016)

Apologies for the thread revival but a lot of useful links here that don't work? Any help?


----------

